# Some Clutch Issue Questions



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

I have been trying to put off purchasing a new clutch for a while now, due to low funds at the moment. School started and I had to pay for classes and books. Anyways, I was looking into just purchasing and installing the needed pieces until I can order a whole new clutch set up. Here are my issues:

1. Car bucks badly occasionally when the clutch is depressed while in first gear without moving. If I am sitting at a red light that is about to turn green, If I put the car in first gear, before moving forward, the car bucks badly. 

2. If I push the shifter in the slot where 1st gear would be without engaging the clutch, the car moves very slightly forward, almost like it was in gear. 

3. Many of you heard that terrible noise coming from the clutch when it was engaged. I posted it a while back. Here it is: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MBXdNUZ9bvA&feature=youtu.be

If someone could point me in the right direction on what I could purchase to help these issues until the funds are available for an entire new system? I was thinking a new adjustable master cylinder and probably a new slave with the throwout bearing.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I would do the slave, throwout bearing and look at the disk while you're
in there. If the disk is worn or seperated, replace it. I would wait to do
the master cyl. until the full overhaul. Also, check the pilot bearing.

Larry


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

It sounds like the clutch is not in the tolerance range of the car. A new clutch may fix the problem or at the least the slave may need shimming


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

^^^^ It's funny you mention the shim. I was reading online a few minutes ago that Monster and LS7 Clutches do not need a shim, but the Spec Clutch DOES. Also, that many Spec Clutch failures are due to not being shimmed. I wonder if mine was never shimmed by the previous owner. I also found a way of measuring to see if it needs one. I will definitely be taking a look at this.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The Spec may or may not need a shim and may not fix whatever issues you have. Shimmed my Spec would slip from not fully clamping because the piston of the slave couldn't retract enough. I tried a half thickness shim and that did the same thing. Removed it clamped completely BUT eventually (<8,000 mi.) over extended the piston and it blew all the fluid out leaving me stranded. I had the trans out 4 times with that clutch. My Diamond (like a Monster) dropped right in and I've been on it for nearly 20k mi. with no issues. I hated the Spec


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

O ok. I think the best bet would be to just drop the tranny and take a look what's going on down there. I think I am going to go with a new slave w/ the throwout bearing and probably a new pilot bearing. See if that helps fix the issues. I will also measure and see if a shim is needed. 

I agree completely though, the Spec clutch has been nothing but problems for me. When my car was in the shop being painted, they asked me if there was something wrong with the clutch. I told them its a Spec and has been like that since I bought it, but everyone I talk to has the same problems. The owner of the shop said he has a Corvette in there now with the same clutch and the exact same issues. Seems it really is a common problem.


----------

